# Animal chewed off camera connectors.



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Where's the pic


----------



## Service Call (Jul 9, 2011)

I knew it was gonna be asked and I totally forgot to get one.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

you could try and ohm it out...I would THINK that on the video side you should see around 75 ohms across the video cable. And probably a lot more on the power side...


----------



## Service Call (Jul 9, 2011)

I figured there is a way by using an ohm meter. But I would know which reading to use for either. I sure don't want to put power to the video line.


----------



## Wpgshocker (Jan 25, 2013)

Cheap camera cables huh? 

12vdc is the power, .3 to 1volt should be the video.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Where's the pic


Animal chewed up the camera.


----------



## Service Call (Jul 9, 2011)

Wpgshocker said:


> Cheap camera cables huh? 12vdc is the power, .3 to 1volt should be the video.


Yes they are. And I'm referring to the cables coming from the camera not the DVR.


----------

